# Killing Comendatore



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm reading Killing Commendatore by Haruki Murakami. The novel features Don Giovanni through-out, although I haven't yet read enough to figure out all of the reasons why. So, now I've gone and bought Don Giovanni to listen to as well - and I'm thoroughly enjoying it.


A few other opera feature in the book - it's almost like a soundtrack.


The book is rather good too, but it's taking me a while to get through it.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

AlexD said:


> I'm reading Killing Commendatore by Haruki Murakami. The novel features Don Giovanni through-out, although I haven't yet read enough to figure out all of the reasons why. So, now I've gone and bought Don Giovanni to listen to as well - and I'm thoroughly enjoying it.
> 
> A few other opera feature in the book - it's almost like a soundtrack.
> 
> The book is rather good too, but it's taking me a while to get through it.


Have you heard Don Giovanni before? What recording did you get. Many consider it the greatest opera ever written. I think that would be heard to argue unless ones argument wasn't that Le nozze di Figaro is the greatest opera ever written.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes, I saw a modern take of the opera ten or fifteen years ago. I think it's fair to say I'm acquainted with the opera, but not overtly familiar with it. I bought Harmonia Mundi's box set - Rene Jacob's recording from 2006/7. 

I like La Nozze di Figaro. I've seen it a couple of times - but do not own a recording of it. 

I prefer the story of La nozze di Figaro - certainly it is more sophisticated plot wise than the downfall of Don Giovanni, and is much more humorous. 

Which one is better musically, or operatically I couldn't say. If you asked me which one to go and see on a Saturday night, I'd got for Figaro.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

AlexD said:


> Yes, I saw a modern take of the opera ten or fifteen years ago. I think it's fair to say I'm acquainted with the opera, but not overtly familiar with it. I bought Harmonia Mundi's box set - Rene Jacob's recording from 2006/7.
> 
> I like La Nozze di Figaro. I've seen it a couple of times - but do not own a recording of it.
> 
> ...


I'm the same re: Figaro. I love both dearly though. They are probably my two favorite operas, with Figaro 1st. The Jacobs recording of Don Giovanni is pretty good, but I prefer Guilini's. Jacobs Figaro recording is SENSATIONAL. IMO it's not only the best Figaro on disc, it's one of the best opera recordings ever made. You should get it.


----------

